# CAMPO DE GIBRALTAR | Projects & Construction ‎



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*The region is the shown on the map:*

The main cities are: Algeciras, La Linea and of course, Gibraltar.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*GIBRALTAR | Victoria Keys*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*GIBRALTAR | Hassan Centenary Terraces*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*GIBRALTAR | Eurocity















*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*GIBRALTAR | Chatham Views*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA LINEA | Espacio Amara*

LOCATION: Google Maps











































































https://www.idealista.com/obra-nueva/90097661/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA LINEA | High Tech Building*












el palmesano said:


> La promoción de high tech building smart construction by Zero Housing, que se llevará a cabo en el Paseo de España, en La Linea de la Concepción
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA LINEA | Plaza de Toros restoration*





















el palmesano said:


> *Un vistazo virtual a la futura Plaza de Toros de La Línea*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA LINEA | NEW MARKET*












el palmesano said:


> *La Línea tendrá un nuevo centro comercial con un Mercadona de más de 3.000 metros de superficie*
> LOCALIZACION: Policía Nacional
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA LINEA | YACHT PORTS*









--------------------




























*








La APBA da luz verde al puerto de megayates de La Línea


El Consejo de Administración de la Autoridad Portuaria de la Bahía de Algeciras (APBA) ha aprobado la concesión a la




www.elestrechodigital.com




*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

ALGECIRAS | PORT


*The Port Authority of Algeciras gives the green light to the processing of the Master Plan *











*The Port of Algeciras approves its expansion to the south of Isla Verde Exterior for 300 million



























El Puerto de Algeciras aprueba su ampliación hacia el sur de la Isla Verde Exterior por 300 millones


El Plan Director que será tramitado implica la construcción de un muelle de 650 metros y una explanada de casi 50 hectáreas La APBA firmará un convenio con Carreteras para desdoblar el acceso Sur a la ciudad desde la rotonda del Saladillo hasta la interior de la zona de administración portuaria




www.europasur.es




*

THE EVOLUTION OF THE PROT AND THE CITY:



>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ALGECIERAS

Algeciras projects its new maritime façade from Llano Amarillo to La Concha *










*





























*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ALGECIRAS | Alamillos urban plan*










*








Ordenación "Alamillos" - Factor-ia


PROYECTO SITUACIÓN AUTOR SUPERFICIE VIVIENDAS ESTADO Modificación puntual del PGOU Sector 3 U.E. 16 «Alamillos» Algeciras, Cádiz Factor-ia 265.533 m² 796 viviendas En redacción




factor-ia.com




*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ALGECIRAS |  OHL will build the second heavy traffic terminal in the Port of Algeciras*



















Agencia EFE


La Agencia EFE es la primera agencia de noticias en castellano, con más de 3000 profesionales de 60 nacionalidades.




www.efe.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ALGECIRAS |* *Algeciras Port Center


















Algeciras proyecta un Port Center


La Autoridad Portuaria Bahía de Algeciras (APBA) ha adjudicado a Planho Consultores SLP por un importe de 389.382 euros la asistencia técnica para la redacción del proyecto básico y de ejecución del conjunto edificatorio multifuncional de la zona Norte del Llano Amarillo. Esta iniciativa está...




www.diarioelcanal.com




*
-------------
*The Port of Algeciras awards the drafting of the project for the Llano Amarillo buildings*

Planho Consultores will execute the contract within a period of seven months for an amount of 389,382 euros









El Puerto de Algeciras adjudica la redacción del proyecto de los edificios del Llano Amarillo


Planho Consultores ejecutará el contrato en un plazo de siete meses por un importe de 389.382 euros




www.europasur.es




-------------

*The government (La Junta) will invest 4.5 million in the building of the Universidad del Llano Amarillo in Algeciras



















La Junta invertirá 4,5 millones en el edificio de la Universidad del Llano Amarillo de Algeciras


Tendrá dos plantas y acogerá el centro de investigación marítima y las actividades relacionadas con la Universidad Europea de los Mares La construcción del inmueble se financiará con cargo a la Iniciativa Territorial Integrada (ITI)




www.europasur.es




*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ALGECIRAS | EDIFICIO JOSE LUIS CANO*

















*





EDIFICIO JOSE LUIS CANO | Fotocasa


Ya puede cumplir su sueño de vivir en pleno centro de Algeciras. El Edificio José Luis Cano se compone de viviendas de 1 a 4 dormitorios, locales comerciales, garajes y trasteros en una ubicación única. Desde sólo 80.000 € iva, disfrute de su inmejorable situación frente al Parque Mª Cristina...




www.fotocasa.es




*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ALGECIRAS |  COOPERATIVA ALGECIRAS PUERTO*

LOCATION: Algeciras · Cádiz, Spain













































*





COOPERATIVA ALGECIRAS PUERTO | Fotocasa


Promoción de viviendas con terraza en régimen de cooperativa, en urbanización privada con piscina, gimnasio, trasteros y plazas de garaje. Ubicada en el centro de la ciudad, frente al puerto de Algeciras y a la estación marítima. A 5 minutos de la playa del Rinconcillo. En el corazón de una...




www.fotocasa.es




*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ALGECIRAS |  Torre Bahía*



























https://www.idealista.com/obra-nueva/84775771/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ALGECIRAS | Mirador de la Bahía Fase *
























*


https://www.idealista.com/obra-nueva/87848743/


*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

el palmesano said:


> *LA LINEA | Plaza de Toros restoration*


a few month ago:








el palmesano said:


> *Visita a las obras de la plaza de toros de La Línea*
> 
> 27 Octubre, 202
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*La Línea | Mercado de la Concepción

La Línea will have its new Mercado de la Concepción by December 2022









*



























































La Línea tendrá su nuevo Mercado de la Concepción para diciembre de 2022 - Diario Área


Diciembre de 2022. Esta es la fecha en la que la ciudad de La Línea ya podría contar con su renovado Mercado de la Concepción y así lo ha anunciado el alcalde




www.diarioarea.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*La Línea | Municipal Stadium

The City Council of La Línea begins the tender to build the new Municipal Stadium*









El Ayuntamiento de La Línea comienza la licitación para construir el nuevo Estadio Municipal


Solo se mantendrá el actual terreno de juego y la nueva estructura se construirá en, al menos, tres fases Tendrá una capacidad para 8.000 espectadores sin pistas de atletismo, que se ubicarán en la Ronda Norte




www.europasur.es





-----------
*The works of the new La Línea stadium, scheduled to begin at the end of this year *









Las obras del nuevo estadio de La Línea, previstas que comiencen a finales de este año - 8directo


El Ayuntamiento de La Línea de la Concepción ha formalizado el contrato para la redacción del proyecto de rehabilitación del estadio municipal de fútbol con la unión temporal de empresas Ingenio Arte Arquitectura S.L. y DProyectos Estudio de Arquitectura y Urbanismo S.L. bajo la denominación de...




callereal.8directo.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*La Línea | Temporal Market

This will be the new and attractive provisional location of the stalls during the works of the Market*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Gibraltar | **Hassan Centenary Terraces*










*













*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Bahía de las Rocas | Golden View*





























*



*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*La Línea | Amara Fase II*

*Location: Google Maps*































https://www.idealista.com/obra-nueva/97586958/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Algeciras | TORRE-BAHIA*


























https://www.fotocasa.es/es/comprar/obra-nueva/la-linea-de-la-concepcion/19670189


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Algeciras |  Cooperativa Algeciras Puerto*

Location: Google Maps

































>





https://www.idealista.com/obra-nueva/91925682/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Algeciras |  Edificio Jose Luis Cano*

Location:Google Maps












>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ALGECIRAS | ALGECIRAS PORT CENTER
UCA-SEA INNOVATION CENTER OF THE UNIVERSITY OF CADIZ





*


----------

